

The Raspberry Pi is succeeding in ways its makers almost imagined - oliyoung
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/27/the_raspberry_pi_is_succeeding_in_ways_its_makers_ialmosti_imagined/?mt=1440654319379

======
bigiain
Nice - I want to employ some of these kids in a decade's time...

(Meantime, I'm half expecting my boss to suggest emptying out the room with
the foosball table, filling it with artificially-colored-cordial and sugary
snacks, and getting a class or two full of schoolkids in there every weekend
and waiting for one of our behind-deadline projects to magically appear! ;-)

